#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  О проекте издания книги «Энциклопедия тибетских символов и орнаментов»

## Марина В

«Тибетский дом» в Москве, издательство «Ориенталия» и издательство «Открытый мир» представляют проект издания уникальной книги – «Энциклопедии тибетских символов и орнаментов» Роберта Бира. Ее выход запланирован на декабрь 2010 года.

«Энциклопедия тибетских символов и орнаментов» — это первая фундаментальная и чрезвычайно детализированная работа, исследующая невероятно обширную и насыщенную глубоким символизмом иконографию тибетского буддизма ваджраяны. Книга предназначена для широкого круга читателей вне зависимости от их вероисповедания, профессиональных интересов и глубины знания вопроса. Для художников и дизайнеров, для буддистов, стремящихся лучше понять сущность Дхармы, для всех тех, кто интересуется восточным искусством и искусством вообще, — это первая исчерпывающая энциклопедия, систематизировавшая кажущееся бесконечным многообразие символов, встречающихся в тибетском изобразительном искусстве.
На сайте книги можно оформить подписку и узнать некоторые подробности.
Источник: http://www.orientbook.ru/robertbeer/

----------

Denli (15.12.2010), Jambal Dorje (19.07.2010), Pema Sonam (19.07.2010), sherab (13.03.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.07.2010), Вова Л. (19.07.2010), Дубинин (15.12.2010), Майя П (18.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

спасибо огромное, ждем уведомления

----------


## Вова Л.

Сейчас читаю английский вариат - интересная книга, почитать стоит.

----------

Майя П (19.07.2010)

----------


## Lion Miller

для тех, кто заходит сразу на форум http://buddhist.ru/news/2770-vyshla-...v-roberta-bira

----------


## Клим Самгин

Книга классная, для тех кто хочет научиться танки рисовать! :-)

http://dharma.ru/details/2506

----------


## А н д р е й

Кто нибудь в курсе, а  в Московском БЦ АП она продается??

----------


## sherab

У меня давно лежит, если я о той книге) Которую Люка перевела под редакцией Саши Нариньяне. Тираж 1000 зкземпляров. Очень рекомендую. Просто фундаментальная книга. Жаль тираж маленький. Все бегом по магазинам))))

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------

